# Best 64GB SSD for the least amount.



## stinger608 (Feb 15, 2012)

Well Pretty much what the title states. Wondering, not that it is going to happen soon, what is some of the best 64gb SSD's for the least amount of cash outlay for a bang/buck deal? 

It will just be used as a cache drive so it will not have an operating system installed on the drive. It will be used just for caching apps and what not from a regular hard drive. I just don't want to have to spend a gang of bucks on such a drive. Of course I want the drive to be good quality without issues. 

I know that is asking a lot for the SSD prices.

Thanks in advance,
stinger


----------



## claylomax (Feb 15, 2012)

This one is less that a pound per Gb: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/64gb-ocz-technology-octane-25-ssd-sata-ii-3gb-s-indilinx-everest-mlc-flash-read-275mb-s-write-75mb-s


----------



## francis511 (Feb 15, 2012)

What sort of read/write speeds were you thinking of , if any ?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 15, 2012)

claylomax said:


> This one is less that a pound per Gb: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/64gb-ocz-technology-octane-25-ssd-sata-ii-3gb-s-indilinx-everest-mlc-flash-read-275mb-s-write-75mb-s



Thanks Clay, however I am on the "other" side of the pond. 



francis511 said:


> What sort of read/write speeds were you thinking of , if any ?



Have no frigging idea.  New to the SSD world. Just going to be using it for an SRT drive with a Z68 Sandy Bridge system.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 16, 2012)

Oops, my bad; and that SSD I told you about is still SATA II.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 19, 2012)

Up until this last purchase I've been using the Intel SSD's only.  I have or have owned the 40, 80, and 120 gb sizes.  Although, I just picked up a Samsung 830 in 64gb for 99. from Newegg.  I believe it's still on sale(The promo code was in one of the ads.)

I felt as though I was missing out on something.  This thing is blazing fast.  I was actually a little shocked...it's quick.  Hasn't had a single hiccup and the Samsung SSD Magician software it comes with...while it doesn't look as polished as Intel's SSD Toolbox, it's pretty darn nifty.  

It's worth a look if you haven't purchased one yet.

Samsung 830

Best,

LC


----------



## Cybrnook (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm using this little bugger as a cache drive on a Intel Z68 chipset and its GREAT!

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0370701

Sandforce 2281 controller (one of the best from SF at the moment, virtually all the drives use it)

Made in the USA - 3 year warranty 

ANNNND has awesome R/W performance fro the $ (got the 120GB in my HTPC)


----------

